# Starter Shingle Under The Rake Drip Edge



## Phila (Nov 28, 2011)

Should the starter shingles go under the RAKE drip edge? On this web site it clearly said to put the starter shingle over the eave drip edge and under the rake drip edge.

http://www.doityourself.com/stry/roofingshingles 

Also, I have a ridge without a ridge vent. When I reach the ridge, should I let the upper part of the shingles wrap over the ridge from each side? 
Thanks

Phil


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Over the metal. Don't run the last course of shingles too far over that the ridge cap doesn't cover them (4-6"). You may or may not have to rip some inches off.
(the bundles have instructions on the package).

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

I find it hard to believe that article was written by a roofer Phila,
not sure I would abide by anything that guy/gal wrote.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Slyfox said:


> I find it hard to believe that article was written by a roofer Phila,
> not sure I would abide by anything that guy/gal wrote.


Ditto.,I alway's and alway's have installed starters on the entire perimeter of the roof.Some think its a waste of time and materials but IMO depending on climate it can contribute to rakeline damage.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

I didn't read the article, but I know the main purpose of starter shingles is so the leading edge of the main course will be glued down and not flopping in the breeze, which would make rake starters unnecessary, though I run starters anyway.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

titanoman said:


> but I know the main purpose of starter shingles is so the leading edge of the main course will be glued down and not flopping in the breeze.


Partially correct.,But the starters primary function along the gutterline is to offset the leading course of shingles.The starter will eliminate water seepage between the seams leading to rotted decking,fascia,rafter tails,etc.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Roofmaster417 said:


> Partially correct.,But the starters primary function along the gutterline is to offset the leading course of shingles.The starter will eliminate water seepage between the seams leading to rotted decking,fascia,rafter tails,etc.


Yes, especially 3-tab. The purpose for the starters is exactly for what we both said.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

We run starters or bleeders on all roof edges. Makes a cleaner edge and the sealing strip does help hold them a little better up the rakes. From underneath it looks much better too, unless you are like some of the larger companies around here who just cut off the top of the laminates and use them for up the rake. The plastic strips show and it looks terrible, plus no sealing strip.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

titanoman said:


> Yes, especially 3-tab. The purpose for the starters is exactly for what we both said.


You run starters when you use 3-tabs?


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> You run starters when you use 3-tabs?


Of course.


----------



## Phila (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for sharing your insight.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

What you don't want is for the bleeder to be the out edge for the neat look. The shingle tops catch the water direct it across the roof. This is how to do it incorrectly.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

I can't find the pix showing the correct way. I have them somewhere. 
You cut the 3-tabs and a bit more off, then set the shingle back at the edge with the sealer strip on the rake, and nailed every 6" along the rake. The shingles then are run and cut about 1/2" past the soaker so water never lands on the soaker.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

titanoman said:


> Of course.


I was asking him if he ran starters of just another 3-tab...not that there wasn't another layer.


----------

